# Older sub-woofer connection to an a/v receiver



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

All, years ago I ran the Kinergetics/BSC subwoofer, SW-100, as part of a 2-channel system. The subwoofer 'package' consists of the subwoofer and an external amplifier.

Life went on, and I no longer used the subwoofer: put into storage. Cut to 2008, and I have the Cambridge Audio 540R (version 2) a/v receiver. So, I am wondering if I can use the Kinergetics package with the 540R?

If I can use it, how do I connect it? I am uncertain of the signal path.

Clearly I cannot use the modern method: sub-woofer line-out on the Cambridge into the subwoofer amp. The sub-woofer amp has its own "Right" Out and In, and "Left" Out and In connections. Unfortunately I do not have the specs on the SW-100 amp. Google search does not get me very far.

As well, is sorting out all of this worth it? Or do I bite the bullet and buy a modern sub? I remember the BSC/Kinergetics sub as being of high quality, so I would like to use it if possible. But I don't want to introduce uncessary complications.

All input, advice, suggestions gratefully received! Thanks.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Jason, welcome to the Shack. With the info you have provided, it sounds like you could hook up the sub-out (LFE out) from the Cambridge using a "y" connector to the right and left inputs of the sub amp. Dennis


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

drdoan said:


> Jason, welcome to the Shack. With the info you have provided, it sounds like you could hook up the sub-out (LFE out) from the Cambridge using a "y" connector to the right and left inputs of the sub amp. Dennis


Thanks for the welcome and your ideas, Dennis! Your approach makes the issue seem much less complicated than I thought. I think I have provided the correct information. In researching the topic, there was so much information on line-level and speaker-level connections for subs that my eyes glazed over.

Using a Y connector should allow the receiver to do all the work: cross-over point, etc. I'll try it.

The only thing the amp has on it is a gain control: a dial which goes from 0 to 18dB.


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

zane9 said:


> The only thing the amp has on it is a gain control: a dial which goes from 0 to 18dB.


That with the Y connector should be all you need -- until you are ready to insert a BFD inline between the amp and receiver LFE output. :cunning:


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

bobgpsr said:


> That with the Y connector should be all you need ..:


Thanks! Just a question on why the Y connector is needed? Will just a single RCA cable from the sub-out on the receiver into, say, Left-In on the sub amp do the same job?


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

Yes, just one connector input to the amp should work. Just that depending on how the amp is connected you may be able to use both channels of the amp's input to drive the subwoofer. You might get a voltage add to require less LFE drive from your receiver. Likely it will not really make any difference -- since you have an amp gain control anyway which controls the voltage to the final current output stage.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks, obgpsr. My first day at the Shack and such informative to-the-point replies to my first post! I'm glad I joined, and hope to return the favour to someone else who has posted a question.


----------

